# Polycarbide abrasive wheels



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Do I understand correctly that once bought, the metal parts on this can be used to secure any compatible 4 inch angle grinder consumable;

https://www.screwfix.com/p/surface-...rc=aw.ds#product_additional_details_container

whereas this can't as it's bonded to the abrasive material?

https://www.toolstation.com/abracs-poly-abrasive-wheel-brush/p11419

PS: I don't have an angle grinder


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes and No

The Screwfix one does have a removable wheel, just leaving the Arbour so it is interchangeable. The problem you may have is that most Angle Grinder fittings will have a much larger centre hole and it may be difficult to secure those in place robustly and centrally.

The Tool Station item does look as though it's a bonded item so not changeable.

What do you hope to use the wheels for?


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

You can buy them just for angle grinders and with a shank on them for just for a drill but I don’t think they are interchangeable


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

JB052 said:


> Yes and No
> 
> The Screwfix one does have a removable wheel, just leaving the Arbour so it is interchangeable. The problem you may have is that most Angle Grinder fittings will have a much larger centre hole and it may be difficult to secure those in place robustly and centrally.
> 
> ...


Thanks JB and THG.

I need to get this rust off;

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417905

I've already done the easier passenger side (see end of that thread). Whereas wire wheel brushes seem to have a polishing effect, I've read that these Polycarbide discs do a better job of removing the loose rust whilst leaving good metal behind for the Deox-gel to do its stuff.

Ideally, I could do with some heavy duty brushes or wheels to fit my Dremel type rotary tool because there's not much room to get a power drill in (let alone an angle grinder). It's this one with 200w, so quite powerful for its type;

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417905

The supplied wire brushes and others I've bought from Lidl wear away too quickly for de-rusting bodywork.

I'm also planning on doing my headlights and need some Starcke Wet and Dry.

Ideally, I'm looking for one supplier that sells stuff like wire wheel accessories and polycarbide wheels but also Starcke WnD.

I found these the other day for cheap Starcke paper and they also do Dremel type wire wheel brushes but not much in the polycarbide wheel line;

https://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/home


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

You are correct in most cases wire brushes just seem to polish the rust.

I would continue in the same way that you did the other side using various Dremel abrasive attachments or Polycarbide wheels followed by the Bilt Hamber treatment which are very good products.


----------

